# clamping a triangle



## ElmoSr (Feb 11, 2010)

i am looking for a way to clamp a triangle as for a picture frame,, does anyone have one or a pic of one, done spent to much time surfing for one.

thanks for any help


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

Strap clamp - or your belt with a spring clamp - or brads


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

If I only have one irregular shape to clamp, I lay it out on the assembly table, cramp or screw blocks near to the joints, glue the piece up, lay it back inside the blocks and tighten it all up with folding wedges i.e. opposing wedges.


----------



## ElmoSr (Feb 11, 2010)

thanks guys appreciate the help, i am only gluing up one side of the triangle the other side has a flat base was gluing up only the point angle


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

blue painters tape


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

+1 Renners. This approach allows you to fine tune
the pressure to get the joint tight.


----------



## EEngineer (Jul 4, 2008)

I'd take one of these:









and throw away one corner. Then I would make 6 15 degree shims (assuming it is an equilateral triangle). 2 shims per corner, 3 corners and tighten up the band. Voila!


----------

